# New Guy w/ Really Cool Grill/Smoker Looking for Wisdom



## smokeyallen (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am Allen from Salt Lake City. I am always outdoors; Hiking, backpacking, downhill mountain biking, camping, fishing, climbing mountains, etc.. Along with loving the outdoors, I love to cook outdoors.

I have had quite a bit of experience on a grill (for being 24), but I am new to the world of smoking meats. I jumped into the game (yesterday) with a Brinkmann Roadmaster. The Roadmaster grill has a propane grill, propane burner, storage box, and a charcoal grill with an offset firebox for smoking, all mounted on a trailer that I can pull at 70 mph!!

Tomorrow I am going to light up the firebox and season my grill. This website has already taught me a lot, and I have about 10 recipes bookmarked that I want to try. I'll be here asking questions based on my first outcomes, and hopefully sharing information that is useful in some way. Today I picked up some quality all natural wood-based natural chunk charcoal, a chimney charcoal starter, and some apple and cherry wood chunks. Here is a picture of the beauty I get to work with...













RoadMaster Brinkmann.jpg



__ smokeyallen
__ Oct 27, 2012






If anyone else with a similar offset smoker has any wisdom to share with a first-timer, I'd be happy to hear it!! I look forward to seeing some replies and hearing what the community has to say.

Thanks, Allen.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Allen! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Allen.

Nice looking rig you have there.

Good luck and good smoking.

Bill


----------



## vegassmokeout (Oct 29, 2012)

Would grab 2 digital thermostats for sure. One for box temp and the other for IT.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 29, 2012)

Here, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a-maze-n-products

order a couple of the Maverick 732 Therms. and an Amnps , you'll thank us later...

Welcome to the Bunch and as always...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello Allen....welcome to SMF!!!

Nice smoker!!!!


~Martin


----------



## smokeyallen (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, it's really cool to see how active this website it and how much information there is on here. I ended up using my trailer over the weekend with a lot of success.

Saturday morning I found fresh wild Alaska salmon at the grocery store for $4.99 a pound, so I bought a full fillet (2.5 pounds). I cut the salmon into bite-size pieces and put the pieces into a lemon pepper marinade while I seasoned my smoker. I found out that my smoker is pretty easy to regulate, as it has 2 smokestacks with infinite adjustments and a butterfly vent on the side of the fire box. I got it to stay between 180 and 190, added a can of water to the fire box (to humidify), and put the salmon on the smoking racks. I bought an internal meat thermometer and a grill surface thermometer, so I could monitor those. I added apple wood every 20 to 30 minutes, which made for a very deep smokey flavor. The salmon spent 4 to 4 1/4 hours on the smoker, and YUM!! I was excited that I was able to successfully smoke something on my first attempt.

Sunday my parents invited me over to watch the Broncos game (The one where they embarrassed the Saints). I searched the forums for information on smoking hamburgers. I found enough information to make me feel comfortable doing it. I knew that if we got impatient we could finish them up quickly on the propane side of my trailer. I mixed 93% lean hamburger with salt, pepper, garlic powder, and onion flakes and hand-shaped 9 burgers. I cooked the burgers in the smoker with the temperature at 215 to 230 degrees, adding cherry wood chunks, and taking almost 2 full hours. For the last 20 to 30 minutes, I added cheese and onions, along with a few more handfuls of cherry wood chunks. I also toasted our buns on the propane side of the trailer during this time. My mom even hand-cut french fries, and we deep fried them on the swing-out propane burner on my trailer while the burgers were cooking.

Thanks to everyone for contributing to this website, and for helping me with my new addiction of grilling/smoking.

A few pictures from my extremely tasty weekend...













1.1.jpg



__ smokeyallen
__ Oct 31, 2012


















1.jpg



__ smokeyallen
__ Oct 31, 2012


















2.jpg



__ smokeyallen
__ Oct 31, 2012


















IMG_8534.JPG



__ smokeyallen
__ Oct 31, 2012


















IMG_8535.JPG



__ smokeyallen
__ Oct 31, 2012


----------

